# Übersicht ENDURO Veranstaltungen 2010



## dragon-777 (8. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mit großem Interesse die wachsende Zahl von Enduro-Veranstaltungen in 2009 verfolgt (z.B. Trailmaster Challenge Neukirchen). Dann habe ich hier im Forum länger nach einer Übersicht von Veranstaltungen dieser Kategorie gesucht  leider vergeblich.
Würde in diesem Thread jetzt gern die Termine für 2010 hier sammeln, gerne auch mit Reviews von Teilnehmern der 2009 Auflage.


----------



## dragon-777 (8. November 2009)

Free Raid Classic: Event im französischen Les Deux Alpes mit mehreren Rennen. Der Enduro-Lauf startet auf 3200 Meter Höhe und ist in sieben einzelne und lange Downhill-Wertungssektionen aufgeteilt. Die Fahrer müssen kaum strampeln  Transfers zu den Starts finden per Lift statt. Mehr 

Infos: www.freeraidclassic.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemson (8. November 2009)

http://www.superenduromtb.com/

die italienische Serie....
video dazu vom finale in finale ligurien

[ame="http://vimeo.com/7319614"]PRO4 - race Finale Ligure on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## sramx9 (8. November 2009)

Habe leider nichts beizutragen - aber sehr gute Idee dieser thread. Hoffe es kommen auch Veranstaltungen in Deutschland dazu ( oder Dänemark ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## dragon-777 (8. November 2009)

Quelle: http://www.trailtrophy.eu

Detaillierte Informationen werden Anfang November 2009 bekannt geben:

Termin: 25. bis 27. Juni 2010
Ort: Latsch/Vinschgau (Südtirol)

Beginn der TrailTrophy:
Freitag, 25. 6. 2010, 14 Uhr (Öffnung Meldebüro/Akkreditierung)

Ende der TrailTrophy:
Sonntag, 27. 6. 2010, ca. 15 Uhr

Wissenswertes:

Alle Sektionen müssen mit einem Bike (genauer: einem Fahrwerk) absolviert  werden (keine Umbauten, z. B. an der Gabel, zulässig). Reifen- oder Laufradwechsel ist zulässig.
Es erfolgt eine Wertung in Fully- und Hardtail-Klassen (auch wenn die Trails mit einem Fully nur halb so viel Spaß machen dürften ;-)
Für die Allmountain-Session am Samstag und die Enduro-Session am Sonntag ist das Tragen von Ellenbogen- und Schienbein-Protektoren Pflicht. Das Tragen eines Integralhelmes ist Euch freigestellt. Bei beiden Sektionen habt Ihr die Möglichkeit, die Protektoren durch den Shuttle-Service zum Einstiegspunkt transportieren zu lassen.
Für die Night-Session ist eine Beleuchtung obligatorisch. Das heißt, Ihr solltet Eure eigene Beleuchtung mitbringen. Von Lupine steht eine begrenzte Zahl von Lampen-Sets zum Test und zur Ausleihe für die Night-Session zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon-777 (8. November 2009)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Habe leider nichts beizutragen - aber sehr gute Idee dieser thread. Hoffe es kommen auch Veranstaltungen in Deutschland dazu ( oder Dänemark ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gehe davon aus, dass da noch einiges dazu kommt, auch in Deutschland. Habe bislang aber nur die Veranstaltungen gelistet, für die 2010er Termine fest stehen.


----------



## O. Zimmer (12. November 2009)

Trailmaster Challenge Neukirchen, 19. â 22. August 2010, www.trailmaster.at


----------



## O. Zimmer (12. November 2009)

FREERIDE Festival Saalbach-Hinterglemm, mit Voltage Freeride-Massenstart-Rennen und jeder Menge Halligalli, 8. â 11. Juli 2010, www.freeride-festival.de


----------



## andi. (16. November 2009)

guter thread. den beobachte ich mal!


----------



## dragon-777 (18. November 2009)

Link zu den Infos und zur Anmeldung:

http://wildkogel-events.at/cms/front_content.php?idcat=160

Hier gibt' Infos und einige Videos von der 2009er Veranstaltung:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432823


----------



## JENSeits (21. November 2009)

abo  ich kann zwar ncihts beitragen aber finde ich sehr interessant. Danke !

LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The_Ralle (22. November 2009)

Spitzenmäßige Idee dieser Thread. 
2010 fällt die TREK BIKE ATTACK in LENZERHEIDE ja leider flach wegen Liftsanierung
Für die MEGAVALANCHE bin ich noch net bereit (denk ich).
Also immer her mit Veranstaltungstipps und Infos


----------



## MoP__ (23. November 2009)

Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich die Megavalanche wieder geben.
Abgesehen davon gibt es eine Woche später ein sehr ähnliches Rennen in direkter Nachbarschaft. Das Mountain Of Hell.

http://www.rideoisans.com/mountain of hell.asp


----------



## Stefan_SIT (24. November 2009)

Grischa Trail Ride

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## jan84 (1. Dezember 2009)

www.caidom.it die URL liefert gerade nichts ((UP + )Downhillrennen über ~2000Hm), findet aber nächstes Jahr wohl wieder statt, gibt auch noch nen längeres Topic dazu hier im Board.

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Dezember 2009)

...ist immo aber nichts geplant...


----------



## dragon-777 (1. Dezember 2009)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Grischa Trail Ride
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Ja, wäre eine Option, war aber schon ausgebucht, als ich den Thread aufgemacht habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dragon-777 (1. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

am 28.11.2009 folgende Mail bekommen:

Liebe Freunde des gepflegten Singletrailfahrens,

ab sofort ist die Anmeldung zur Liteville TrailtTrophy 2010 in Latsch im Vinschgau geöffnet. Unter www.trailtrophy.eu könnt Ihr Euch mit dem Anmeldeformular für das Event registrieren. Ihr bekommt anschließend eine Eingangsbestätigung mit der Aufforderung, die Teilnahmegebühr zu überweisen. Nach Eingang der Überweisung erhaltet Ihr dann eine verbindliche Anmeldebestätigung. Mit Eurer Anmeldung bestätigt Ihr auch die Teilnahmebedingungen, die wir auf der Seite zum Download bereitgestellt haben bzw. die wir Euch mit der Registrierung automatisch zusenden. Die Teilnehmerunterlagen erhaltet Ihr dann direkt in Latsch vor Ort bei der Einschreibung. 
Bitte beachtet, dass wir für die Premiere der TrailTrophy ein begrenztes Teilnehmerfeld von 150 Startplätzen vorgesehen haben. 

Alle angemeldeten Teilnehmer informieren wir über weitere Details und Aktionen per E-Mail bzw. Newsletter.

Wir freuen uns schon darauf, Euch Ende Juni in Latsch zu begrüßen und mit Euch zusammen die Premiere der Liteville TrailTrophy zu feiern!
Ride on!

Thomas Schlecking
Organisation Liteville TrailTrophy


----------



## Stiftsquelle (1. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe heute mal überwiesen, bin gespannt

Da die Mega ja hier nur indirekt angesprochen wurde:

09-11 Juli 2010.


----------



## rossihoney (23. Dezember 2009)

The_Ralle schrieb:


> Spitzenmäßige Idee dieser Thread.
> 2010 fällt die TREK BIKE ATTACK in LENZERHEIDE ja leider flach wegen Liftsanierung
> Für die MEGAVALANCHE bin ich noch net bereit (denk ich).
> Also immer her mit Veranstaltungstipps und Infos



Caidom in Brixen waere was fuer dich. Auch wenn Megavalanche a.m.S. sehr gehypt wird (ich bin in der quali 1 Reihe gestarten und auch im LooserRennen in der ersten Reihe - es war alles nicht so wild) ist es ein sehr langes Rennen. caidom geht wesentlich kuerzer, 13-15 km und 20-25 Minuten.
Ich hoffe alle Bikeattack Fahrer nehmen die Gelegenheit wahr heuer ihr DH-Marathon in Brixen zu fahren!


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (26. Dezember 2009)

In Deutschland (südlich von Dresden): http://www.madmission.de/
4.-6.Juni 2010 ist Mad East Challange (XC-Rennen).
Letztes Jahr gab es parallel dazu den Mad Enduro.
(Auf der Seite steht noch nix für 2010 außer dem Datum)
Ich war leider nicht dabei, weil ich erst zu spät davon erfahren habe 

-> SUPER Thread!!!


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (2. Januar 2010)

Im Rahmen der BIKE-Festivals am Gardasee und in Willingen gibts wieder Endurorennen:

Freitag 30.4.2010  Specialized Enduro Ride am Gardasee
(Bike Festival am Gardasee geht vom 30.4. bis 2.5. mit Marathon, King of Dirt, Nightsprint)
http://www.bike-magazin.de/festival/riva/?id=38&PHPSESSID=f61c104b6cb79b372e3318d1549eec02

Sonntag 13.6.2010 Specialized Enduro Ride in Willingen
(Bike Festival in Willingen geht vom 11. -13.6. -mit Wheels of Speed, Nightsprint,  Dirtcontest...)
http://www.bike-magazin.de/festival/willingen/?id=153&PHPSESSID=ba64855e3a65ebbe423723a89e3e8508
Video vom letzten Jahr:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=405058

Ich habe jetzt erst bemerkt, dass es in der Leiste mit Kontrollzentrum, Suchen usw. in der Mitte auch den KALENDER gibt.
Gabs den schon immer?
Da könnte man ja alles mal eintragen...


----------



## Totoxl (5. Januar 2010)

Abo


----------



## juweb (12. Januar 2010)

Lorenz-gr88 schrieb:


> In Deutschland (südlich von Dresden): http://www.madmission.de/
> 4.-6.Juni 2010 ist Mad East Challange (XC-Rennen).
> Letztes Jahr gab es parallel dazu den Mad Enduro.
> (Auf der Seite steht noch nix für 2010 außer dem Datum)
> ...



Da soll auch 2010 wieder ein Enduro sein!


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (13. Januar 2010)

Ja hab ich neulich auch bei http://bike-kalender.de gesehen.


----------



## Plan_B_Biker (20. Januar 2010)

In Saalbach findet ein neues Freeride Festival (vom FREERIDE Magazin) statt. Da gibt es einen Massendownhill (Scott Gang Battle) à la Avalanche Downhill und viele andere Events zum mitmachen für Jedermann.

Super geil wird auch der Jump über eine Rampe mit Bike ins Luftkissen. Schaut Euch dazu mal den Link an (www.bagjump.com), da freu ich mich riesig drauf. Am Festival wird das ganz große Luftkissen mit 20x20x4 Metern aufgebaut. 

Einen 4x, Kidsrace und geführte Freeride Touren wird es auch geben. 

alle Infos unter 

www.freeride-festival.com

Wir sehen uns in Saalbach


----------



## Stiftsquelle (20. Januar 2010)

Klingt gut, aber leider findet gleichzeitig die Megavalanche statt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant vt (28. Januar 2010)

finde noch nichts konkretes über caidom 2010! Wie kommts?


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (30. Januar 2010)

Ich hab auch noch ned viel gefunden.
Im alten Caidom Thread steht auf der letzten Seite immerhin das neue Datum: 
24. bis 26. September 2010

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=399671&page=4


----------



## juweb (30. Januar 2010)

28.02. 2010

3. Enduro Challenge in Hamburg-Harburg

Infoquelle: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=433620

Bericht von 2008 (Vorjahr)
http://www.bikesportnews.de/race/gr...-challenge-in-hamburg-format-mit-zukunft.html

Und 2007
http://www.frontlinemag.net/news.php?news_id=513


----------



## Roli- (30. Januar 2010)

*Mountain of Hell* am 16. bis 18. Juli
passt vom Termin zu der Megavalanche 5. bis 11. Juli
http://www.bikes-oisans.com/alpes-mtb-cycling-events-50.html 
Kann man sich da schon anmelden? weiss das jemand?


----------



## juweb (10. Februar 2010)

Update:

Link zur Enduro Challenge 2010. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=445487


----------



## onkel_c (15. Februar 2010)

http://www.avalanchecup.com/calendrier.html


----------



## juweb (10. März 2010)

www.Madmission.de hat die Anmeldung für das mad enduro bereits geöffnet.


----------



## juweb (28. März 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MoP__ (6. September 2010)

Für die Enduro Freunde hab ich hier noch was in Thüringen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=481717

Ist zwar etwas kurzfristig, aber vor ner Woche wusste ich selbst noch nicht, dass ich das organisiere ;-)
Es werden nur ca. 20 Teilnehmer, ein paar Plätze sind noch frei.

Man ist echt platt wenn man unten ist.
Und die Überschläge an der Hirschwand während der gestrigen Streckenbesichtigung waren auch nicht aus Langeweile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

